# Mike Eades (Protein Power) Reviews Heartburn Cured



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,I have had many questions about the book I wrote called Heartburn Cured. Mike Eades, the author of Protein Power, recently reviewed Heartburn Cured on his blog. Mike also describes GERD and his views on reducing carbs to treat this condition. For those interested, just search Michael Eades Blog. Or use the link http://blog.proteinpower.com/drmike/archiv...burn_cured.html.Thanks,Norm


----------

